# Nato al primo dolore



## Pitcairner

Ciao a tutti,

oggi stavo cercando una traduzione fedele per concetto alla frase italiana "sei nato al primo dolore" per intendere ad esempio che una persona sia impaziente di ricevere qualcosa e/o il servizio di qualcuno. Faccio un esempio che ho trovato così mi spiego meglio:

*Tizio:* "Sei riuscito a prendere quel libro che ti piaceva tanto ?"
*Caio: *"No, c'erano due o tre persone in coda alla cassa prima di me e sono andato via perché non avevo più voglia di aspettare"
*Tizio:* "Ma sei proprio nato al primo dolore ! In dieci minuti sarebbe stato tuo !"

Vorrei sapere se questo "_Sei nato al primo dolore_" in francese avesse senso se tradotto letteralmente oppure se vi sia un modo di dire altrettanto valido e usato che renda l'idea.

Grazie mille in anticipo


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Tu come lo tradurresti?


----------



## Pitcairner

Paulfromitaly said:


> Tu come lo tradurresti?



Istintivamente in modo letterale, sempre che sia corretto, quindi "Tu es né à la première douleur", ma non sono in grado di capire o sapere se per i madrelingua abbia la nostra stessa accezione, visto che la radice della frase è quella del primo dolore materno durante il parto che viene però da noi sottointesa. 

Perciò mi sorge la curiosità di sapere in che modo possano esprimere questo concetto attraverso una diversa metafora, sempre che la mia traduzione non evochi in loro il medesimo effetto che cogliamo in italiano.


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

Ciao a tutti,
prima di tutto, posso dire che _ "Tu es né à la première douleur"_ non sarebbe capito in francese. I madrelingua non abbiano la stessa accezione.

Il me semble que nous n'avons rien d'aussi imagé pour exprimer une impatience excessive 

Quelques suggestions pas convaincues du tout : 
"mais quelle impatience ! tu veux tout tout de suite !"
Plus imagé, plus familier "Mais plus impatient que toi, tu meurs !"
---
A la réflexion, comme il y a une notion de douleur dans "sei nato al primo dolore" je me dis que peut-être on pourrait dire :
"Mais quelle chochotte tu fais !" ou simplement "Chochotte !" "Oh, chochotte !", "Oh la chochotte !"
---
Mais ce ne sont que de timides suggestions... Je suis curieuse de voir les autres contributions !


----------



## Pitcairner

Ciao Les Copains,

Merci beaucoup de tes conseils et tes idées !


LesCopainsd'abord said:


> A la réflexion, comme il y a une notion de douleur dans "sei nato al primo dolore" je me dis que peut-être on pourrait dire :
> "Mais quelle chochotte tu fais !" ou simplement "Chochotte !" "Oh, chochotte !", "Oh la chochotte !"



Je ne suis pas sûr que "Mais quelle chochotte tu fais !" peut s'adapter au mieux à ce que je voulais dire.



LesCopainsd'abord said:


> "mais quelle impatience ! tu veux tout tout de suite !"



“Mais quelle impatience” saisit entièrement et fidèlement le sens général mais je crois que il fait perdre un peu de son “charme métaphorique” initial, si vous voyez ce que je veux dire.

J'attends aussi avec impatience de voir les autres contributions, en espérant qu'il existe une autre manière également évocatrice en français pour dire ça.


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

Merci de ta réponse - moi aussi je suis impatiente de le savoir !


----------



## alfaalfa

Ciao


Pitcairner said:


> Vorrei sapere se questo "_Sei nato al primo dolore_" in francese avesse senso se tradotto letteralmente oppure se vi sia *un modo di dire** altrettanto* valido e *usato* che renda l'idea.


ad onor del vero, in italiano, non è molto usato. È la prima volta che lo sento e non sono giovanissimo.


----------



## ganesa2242

Salut !
Je ne connais pas l'expression italienne, et peut-être indique-t-elle l'impatience. Mais à cause de l'idée de douleur justement, je n'irais pas chercher une expression qui parle d'impatience, mais je chercherais plutôt une expression liée au renoncement, au manque de persévérance. Tu es né à la première douleur, j'imagine quelqu'un qui n'a pas lutté face à une situation douloureuse, et non quelqu'un qui était impatient. Donc j'aurais dit baisser les bras, jeter l'éponge ou quelque chose du genre.


----------



## Pitcairner

Ciao ganesa,

Merci à toi aussi pour la contribution !

Juste pour mieux expliquer la racine de cet adage que, à ce stade du débat je crois que c'est purement local ou au moins circonscrit à ma zone, l'_impatience_ ci-dessus n’est pas de l'*enfant à naître* qui veut “sortir”, au contraire dans l'imagination, il s'agit de la volonté de la *mère* d’accoucher au premier signe de douleur, de façon à éviter le travail épuisant.

J'espère qu'on s'est bien compris avec cette dernièr éclaircissement car c'est comme ça qu'il faut comprendre.


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

J'y ai repensé - il y aurait "Petite nature !" qui exprime bien qu'on veut éviter toute douleur ou tout effort.
Cordialement


----------



## ganesa2242

Pitcairner said:


> Ciao ganesa,
> 
> Merci à toi aussi pour la contribution !
> 
> Juste pour mieux expliquer la racine de cet adage que, à ce stade du débat je crois que c'est purement local ou au moins circonscrit à ma zone, l'_impatience_ ci-dessus n’est pas de l'*enfant à naître* qui veut “sortir”, au contraire dans l'imagination, il s'agit de la volonté de la *mère* d’accoucher au premier signe de douleur, de façon à éviter le travail épuisant.
> 
> J'espère qu'on s'est bien compris avec cette dernièr éclaircissement car c'est comme ça qu'il faut comprendre.


Ciao Pitcairner,
Oui, ce qui paraît d'ailleurs logique, car c'est plutôt la mère qui souffre j'imagine (en tout cas, aucun bébé n'a réussi à s'exprimer clairement sur le sujet à ma connaissance ). Mais cela dit, je ne trouve pas que cela véhicule l'idée d'impatience, mais comme tu dis, plutôt d'éviter un travail épuisant (et douloureux). D'où mon idée du manque de persévérance. Tu te rends facilement, s'avouer vaincu. J'avoue ne pas être convaincu par chochotte ou petite nature, car c'est plutôt pour indiquer quelqu'un qui est (trop) sensible à la douleur. Je n'ai pas l'impression que ce soit le sens de l'expression.
Par curiosité, de quelle région es-tu (vu que cela semble être une expression régionale)?


----------

